# Baseboard vents - forced air



## brasilmom (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Our house, which we bought in 2007 had a lot of renovation work done. The previous owner used several extra long baseboard vents in some rooms and I am wondering if there is a real advantage for those extra long vents when the opening from the duct is just "regular" size. Does that make sense? If so, why would one use the extra long versus the short ones?

Thanks. Be well

Miriam


----------



## kok328 (Feb 19, 2009)

Supposedly designed for greater area coverage.


----------

